# The House



## liquidlino (Feb 13, 2022)

The House (2022) - IMDb


The House: Directed by Paloma Baeza, Emma De Swaef, Niki Lindroth von Bahr, Marc James Roels. With Mia Goth, Matthew Goode, Claudie Blakley, Eleanor De Swaef-Roels. Across different eras, a poor family, an anxious developer and a fed-up landlady become tied to the same mysterious house in this...




www.imdb.com





Beautiful soundtrack, featuring a lot of solo strings work. One of those soundtracks that really sets and defines the mood of the film. Highly recommend The House, especially the first act. Deeply surreal and unsettling throughout with incredible animation on all three acts.


----------

